# [uptime]Est ce que l'uptime repart de zéro sans reboot?(réso

## Il turisto

Voila ma question est simple : j'ai un serveur gentoo qui était allumé depuis +/- 360 jours et d'un coup l'uptime est reparti à zéro.

Est ce que le chiffre de 31000000 approche la taille limite d'une variable, ... ou est ce que quelqu'un à redémarré ma machine et ne veut pas me le dire?Last edited by Il turisto on Thu Jul 13, 2006 12:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

que dit /var/log/messages ? tu le sauras là...

----------

## Il turisto

Le fichier fais 105mo. Que dois chercher en particulier dedans?

Sachant que je suis la seule personne à être root sur cette machine. Donc si quelqu'un l'a redémarrée c'est sauvagement.

J'ai ca dans le log ...

Jun  1 11:29:04 Serveur_1 shutdown[18893]: shutting down for system reboot

que dois je en tirer comme conclusions?

----------

## guilc

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Le fichier fais 105mo. Que dois chercher en particulier dedans?

 

Logrotate, c'est pas mal aussi pour éviter le bloatting de logs...

 *Quote:*   

> Jun  1 11:29:04 Serveur_1 shutdown[18893]: shutting down for system reboot

 

La machine a rebooté, et de manière propre puisque le systeme est notifié.

Soit bouton géré par ACPI, soit commande halt/shutdown/wathever...

----------

## Il turisto

Je connait logrotate mais pour une raison qui m'échappe moi-même je n'ai pas envie de l'installer, configurer.

Euh a moins que ca se configure tout seul et qu'il suffise de l'installer (et oui je l'ai pas utilisé depuis longtemps).

comment puis je savoir si le reboot vient du bouton ou si un utilisateur (pour ne pas dire hacker) à tapé reboot dans la console ?

----------

## Darkael

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Je connait logrotate mais pour une raison qui m'échappe moi-même je n'ai pas envie de l'installer, configurer.
> 
> Euh a moins que ca se configure tout seul et qu'il suffise de l'installer (et oui je l'ai pas utilisé depuis longtemps).
> 
> 

 

Si c'est le lograte disponible dans portage, ce n'est pas trop sorcier à configurer (regarde juste les exemples du man, ça devrait suffire). Certains packages placent des confs logrotate dans /etc/logrotate.d, mais à toi de voir si elles suffisent ou non.

Sinon, pour l'uptime, c'est quand que tu as vu que c'est reparti à zéro? Je demande ça, parce que la ligne de log que tu cites date apparemment du mois dernier...

----------

## Il turisto

Je l'ai vu y'a une semaine ou 2 mais à ce jour la machine a 40 jours d'uptime à nouveau.

----------

## Darkael

Ok, et au dessus de cette ligne de log y'a pas de lignes suspectes? (passage en root, utilisation de sudo ou des conneries dans ce genre)

----------

## Il turisto

y'a ca au dessus :

```

Jun  1 11:20:22 Serveur_1 e100: eth1: e100_watchdog: link down

Jun  1 11:20:30 Serveur_1 e100: eth1: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Jun  1 11:21:20 Serveur_1 e100: eth1: e100_watchdog: link down

Jun  1 11:21:22 Serveur_1 e100: eth1: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Jun  1 11:21:28 Serveur_1 e100: eth1: e100_watchdog: link down

Jun  1 11:21:30 Serveur_1 e100: eth1: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Jun  1 11:23:22 Serveur_1 e100: eth1: e100_watchdog: link down

Jun  1 11:23:24 Serveur_1 e100: eth1: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

```

Je suis quasi sur que l'hébergeur à redémarré la machine ...  :Sad: 

edit : genre ils l'ont changé de rack sans me prévenir. Je devrais aller voir sur place.

----------

## Temet

LOL

Bah c'est pas grave, elle marche ta machine!  :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

Certes mais c le principe qui m'énerve.

Tu vois la j'avais mis tout dans le rc-update, ... mais imagine un truc qui n'étais pas dedans et qui sert à des clients, ...

Ils auraient pu prévenir c'est tout. Voila c'est mon coup de gueule.

Et puis je voulais être sur que ce n'étais pas un hacker ou autre.

----------

## Darkael

Sinon pour une éventuelle prochaine fois, tu peux mettre en place un truc qui t'alertes en cas de reboot (par exemple en t'envoyant un mail). Il y a plusieurs façons de faire ça, mais je ne saurais te dire quelle est la meilleure.

----------

## Temet

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Tu vois la j'avais mis tout dans le rc-update, ... mais imagine un truc qui n'étais pas dedans et qui sert à des clients, ...

 

Oui c'est sûr... c'est pas mon domaine et j'avais pas pensé à ça! 

PS : je ne suis pas content, je peux pas faire mon smiley avec mes ":" suivis de "x" :'(

----------

## kwenspc

Il est hebergé où ton serveur?

----------

## PabOu

 *Temet wrote:*   

> PS : je ne suis pas content, je peux pas faire mon smiley avec mes ":" suivis de "x" :'(

 

Ben il est ou le problème ? :x :x ... T'as vu, ca marche ! A moins que ca te pose un problème de conscience de taper "x" après ":" ?

----------

## Temet

Oui bon j'avais pas pensé à cliquer sur "Désactiver les smilies dans ce message", je ne le fais jamais sur aucun forum :x

----------

## Il turisto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Il est hebergé où ton serveur?

 

a luxembourg ville pq?

----------

## kwenspc

nan en fait je voulais savoir si tu l'hebergait chez un hebergeur spécifique ou non, c'est pas vraiment "normal" de te rebooter ta machine sans te prévenir.

----------

## Il turisto

oui j'ai acheté le serveur et je l'héberge dans une firme spécialisée.

Et c'est un peu pour ça que je suis faché ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> oui j'ai acheté le serveur et je l'héberge dans une firme spécialisée.
> 
> Et c'est un peu pour ça que je suis faché ...

 

tu m'étonnes   :Confused: 

ils auraient au moins pu t'envoyer après coup un mail "on a du rebooter votre serveur..."

enfin 365jours d'uptime sans d'autres problèmes c'est pas mal, il y a pas mal d'hebergeur qui peuvent pas en faire autant

----------

## Il turisto

Ouais c pas mal mais mon record du monde ...  :Smile: 

Je leur ai écrit ils m'ont dis : on a pas déplacé le seveur, on a pas eu de coupure de courant mais peut être qu'un technicien à fait une fausse manoeuvre ...  :Sad: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

J'ai crée un rc-script pour être prevenu d'un reboot barbare :

```

#! /sbin/runscript

depend() {

        need net

}

start() {

if test -f "/var/run/alertsms.pid"; then

        sendmail mail@mondomaine.org <<- EOF

        Subject : reboot barbare sur server machin

        EOF

        echo "reboot barbare" >> /var/log/messages

fi

        touch /var/log/alertsms.pid

}

stop() {

        rm /var/run/alertsms.pid

}

```

----------

## xaviermiller

ça c'est pour les reboots barbares, pas les reboots propres  :Wink: 

à la rigueur, ajouter quelque chose dans "local.start", genre un "mail"  :Smile: 

----------

## grosnours

Hello, j'ai vu que le "problème" a été résolu mais la question en topic ne l'a pas été.

J'ai déjà vu plusieurs machines retomber à 0h d'uptime sans reboot ni halt ni aucun problème. Le problème s'est toujours déroulé aux alentours de 490-500jours (l'uptime des machines, on s'en fout un peu, tant qu'elles sont up).

Le problème vient du fait que la variable est en 32bits (du moins, doit être, je n'ai pas été vérifié dans les sources) et la précision de l'uptime, au 100ème de seconde.

2^32 / 100 / (3600*24) = 497j 2h 27m 53s et des babioles.

Le compteur "wrap" tout simplement.

Je n'ai pas encore vérifié sur x86_64, l'uptime le plus important n'en est qu'à 290jours pour l'instant.

----------

